# Temps question fro core temp and Everest



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Folks.

I got my new Antec 900 and Thermaltake V1 fan all set up and love it. However, I got a question on temps.

I got my AMD Dual Core 2.6GHZ overclocked to 3GHZ and it works great. I use Core Temp and Everest Ultimate Edition to check my temps. Core Temp says I am running at 33 degrees celcius for the cores and Everest says 24 degrees celcius. 

I have always used Everest and love that software. But which one is the most accurate?. That is near 10 degrees of difference per program.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Coretemp should be more accurate, I believe in Everest your seeing the overall temp at the shield which will be lower then the cores themselves.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would also say Core temp would be more accurate. The Bios is the best place to check Temps and Voltage.


----------

